# 1st Project. Monarch 14' Jon



## starzstuff (Jul 19, 2014)

Good morning.

Bought a 14ft monarch with trailer for $200. I have been reading all your posts and getting ideas on what to do with it. Thanks for posting such great ideas. 

I have started. Any tips or ideas to help me along will be much appreciated.


----------



## starzstuff (Jul 19, 2014)

Primer and paint from Lowes. Thought I would give it a black base and green over the top. I might camo it but not sure yet.


----------



## starzstuff (Jul 19, 2014)

Starting the front deck framework


----------



## starzstuff (Jul 19, 2014)

Painted the outside


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 19, 2014)

Camo it and go duck hunting.


----------



## starzstuff (Jul 20, 2014)

Bass Fishing on Lake Norman, Charlotte NC is my chosen spot.


----------



## starzstuff (Jul 20, 2014)

I kayak fish here on the lake. I think I have the only trolling motor powered kayak on the lake


----------



## starzstuff (Jul 20, 2014)

Got the rear deck and front deck cut and positioned today.


----------



## Action (Jul 20, 2014)

love your boat


----------



## starzstuff (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Action. This is my first project and I am already hooked.


----------



## starzstuff (Jul 21, 2014)

Anyone got any suggestions on what to do on the sides at the back. I am also undecided where to put the front seat. On the front bench or between the hatches?


----------



## starzstuff (Jul 31, 2014)

Carpets going in


----------



## starzstuff (Jul 31, 2014)

Front hatches done !


----------



## starzstuff (Aug 1, 2014)

Just got the engine. 15hp Johnson, gas can and battery. $200. Score!


----------



## typed by ben (Aug 1, 2014)

youre getting some hellacious deals on your boat! love to see it


----------



## starzstuff (Aug 2, 2014)

I have been very lucky with this boat. Right place right time I guess. 

Question. Could this boat get too top heavy?


----------



## typed by ben (Aug 2, 2014)

could it GET that way? sure, but think of all the low weight like a trolling motor battery and fuel tank. that stuff sits at the lowest point possible.


----------



## starzstuff (Aug 9, 2014)

Heres an update for the boat.

Front and back decks done and the bow almost there.


----------



## starzstuff (Sep 29, 2014)

So heres the good news. I got the motor started with minimal effort. Not bad for a motor that hadn't been started in over 5 years. Good old Johnson reliability. 

Finished the deck and added some more carpet.


----------



## starzstuff (Dec 27, 2014)

Update!

Been out a few times in the fall and I forgot to post the images. So it works well, isnt too tippy and generally I am pleased. We found a couple of pinholes in the transom which I had to weld but other than that its awesome 

Next I need a fish finder and electronics.


----------



## starzstuff (Jan 28, 2015)

So this winter I decided to do some more mods to the old boat. 

BTW I am going to name it Fish 'n Chips given my British heritage and all. 

I'll do my bet to explain my thinking with these mods. I have been reading all your posts and getting ideas.


----------



## starzstuff (Jan 28, 2015)

To which I added a nice cover... Which I realized might well, err, trap gas.


----------



## starzstuff (Jan 28, 2015)

At the front end I created a battery area for the trolling motor and added a circuit breaker, battery box from a cat litter container and a quick disconnect from Walmart which costs $10 or so.


----------



## starzstuff (Jan 28, 2015)

I moved the seat a bit and made sure all my rod holders were more strategic.


----------



## starzstuff (Jan 28, 2015)

BIG purchase of the year! Lowrance elite 7 with CHIRP. 

Meant I had to add electrics to the boat. More on that in a sec. 

Also moved the tackle box closer to the seat. I found it a pain to keep getting up and down from the seat when it was in the middle section and as its super light it works well there


----------



## starzstuff (Jan 28, 2015)

I added switches and power outlets and a nice LED light I had for a night light. I also made the side section into a sort of table / cup holder area.


----------



## starzstuff (Jan 28, 2015)

my new side table. Cup holders to come .


----------



## starzstuff (Jan 28, 2015)

My selfie stick for the Go Pro knock off I got at Kmart for $49.


----------



## starzstuff (Jan 28, 2015)

New Cable junction box. A bit messy but i am not an electrician and it works


----------



## starzstuff (Jan 28, 2015)

Last but not least my home made stern saver. A $5 cutting board glued to the transom with 3m 5200. I managed to get two large tubes of the stuff at Lowes for $10. Deal!

Thanks to you pro builders for your ideas. I keep reading and tinkering.


----------



## starzstuff (Jan 28, 2015)

side shot


----------



## rusty2112 (Jan 28, 2015)

Where are you guys finding those Thompson's Strong Ties?


----------



## starzstuff (Jan 28, 2015)

I got most everything at my local Lowes Home Improvement.


----------



## starzstuff (Apr 8, 2015)




----------

